# Housing router / Shoulder router



## Foursquare (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a Makita shoulder router (2157N) that burned up. I've been trying to replace or even repair it with no avail. I've only been able to find it listed for sale on the Japanese market but none that I contacted would ship overseas.
Does anyone know where I can find one or a similar type machine, or even where I can get it repaired. I'm familiar with the Mayfel machine but that's more than I'm looking to spend.
Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello William, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . I'm sure someone here will have the answers


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum William.


----------



## Foursquare (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Still hoping to hear from someone on this so I'm bumping the thread.

Also there's a typo in the original post. It's Makita *2517N* 

Here is a pic


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foursquare said:


> I have a Makita shoulder router (2157N) that burned up. I've been trying to replace or even repair it with no avail. I've only been able to find it listed for sale on the Japanese market but none that I contacted would ship overseas.
> Does anyone know where I can find one or a similar type machine, or even where I can get it repaired. I'm familiar with the Mayfel machine but that's more than I'm looking to spend.
> Any info would be appreciated.
> Thanks


could you link me to that router please...


----------



## Foursquare (Aug 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> could you link me to that router please...


I'm unable to post a link until I reach 10 postings.

So if you just Google this exact phrase it'll show up at the top

" rakuten makita full house 2517N "

I should mention that the website that I referenced above I recently found and submitted a shipping inquiry to. It's the only one that I didn't have to get translated from Japanese to English just to navigate the site. They even show the cost to ship it to the US ($280). So fingers crossed!


I have both Makita's shoulder router and chain-mortise (which is now out of commission and need a 2nd one of). Over the past 15 years these two tools have been amazingly efficient and worth every cent. I can't begin to calculate the amount of mileage that were put on both pieces of equipment before they failed.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foursquare said:


> I'm unable to post a link until I reach 10 postings.
> 
> So if you just Google this exact phrase it'll show up at the top
> 
> ...


Sorry..
I can't help you...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what exactly burned up???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good point Stick. After a point pricewise it becomes feasible to repair tools and many of the industrial quality tools are made to a standard where they can be repaired instead of thrown away. My search showed that machine at $1500 so its worth dragging it to a repair shop to see what they say.


----------



## Foursquare (Aug 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Good point Stick. After a point pricewise it becomes feasible to repair tools and many of the industrial quality tools are made to a standard where they can be repaired instead of thrown away. My search showed that machine at $1500 so its worth dragging it to a repair shop to see what they say.


That's precisely what I did as soon as the motor burned up. I brought it to the best tool repair shop in CT and they assured me that it wouldn't be a problem to repair. After a few weeks they called and said that they are having problems finding any parts they need and have a few more options to try. After a total of two months in their possession I had to pick it up still not working.
Which put me in the position I'm in now.

I heard back from the retailer in Japan, they will ship it to the US!
So I'm going to place my order.
Thanks guys.


----------



## BKelly (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi, I realize that this is pretty late but I am just getting ready to put one of these 2517N routers on EBAY. I'd be happy to talk to you directly if you still have a need. Regards, Bill Kelly 413-268-8366


----------



## Foursquare (Aug 6, 2014)

BKelly said:


> Hi, I realize that this is pretty late but I am just getting ready to put one of these 2517N routers on EBAY. I'd be happy to talk to you directly if you still have a need. Regards, Bill Kelly 413-268-8366


Fantastic. I'm just seeing this post now. Is it still available?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## BKelly (Dec 30, 2014)

I still have it but I put it on EBAY yesterday. It has a bid on it so the auction cannot be canceled. Check it out, under Makita 2517NSP

Thanks, Bill Kelly


----------

